# Radeon

## boo

Mam radeona Gigabyte HD 6670 2GB DDR3.

Czasami wywala mi otwarte sterowniki. Na innych dystrybucjach jest podobnie, najczęściej się wywala na filmikach na youtube (w tej chwili używam komputera tylko do internetu). Komputer jest w miarę nowy (z 4 miesiące), na windowsie się nie zawieszał, na flgrx też się nie zawieszał (ale były problemy z konsolą i wyłączaniem systemu, dlatego zmieniłem sterowniki). To mój pierwszy radeon, więc mogłem coś źle skonfigurować.

Emerge info.

```
Portage 2.1.11.31 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.16.0, 3.6.5-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.6.5-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_G540_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 06 Nov 2012 13:05:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p39

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.3

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.16.0

Repositories: gentoo roslin

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/roslin"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 c++0x cairo cdda chm cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative desktopglobe disable-watermark djvu dri dts dvd dvdr ebook emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gold gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp optimized-qmake pam pango pcre pdf pgo phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd qt3support qt4 rar readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="pl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Dmesg:

```
[  393.811500] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU lockup CP stall for more than 10000msec

[  393.811505] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU lockup (waiting for 0x0000000000005823 last fence id 0x0000000000005822)

[  393.812541] radeon 0000:01:00.0: Saved 23 dwords of commands on ring 0.

[  393.812543] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU softreset 

[  393.812545] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS=0xA0003828

[  393.812546] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE0=0x00000007

[  393.812548] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE1=0x00000007

[  393.812550] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   SRBM_STATUS=0x200000C0

[  393.812551] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008674_CP_STALLED_STAT1 = 0x00000000

[  393.812553] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008678_CP_STALLED_STAT2 = 0x00010100

[  393.812555] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_00867C_CP_BUSY_STAT     = 0x00020180

[  393.812556] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008680_CP_STAT          = 0x80038243

[  393.812560] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   GRBM_SOFT_RESET=0x00007F6B

[  393.812662] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS=0x00003828

[  393.812664] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE0=0x00000007

[  393.812666] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE1=0x00000007

[  393.812667] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   SRBM_STATUS=0x200000C0

[  393.812669] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008674_CP_STALLED_STAT1 = 0x00000000

[  393.812671] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008678_CP_STALLED_STAT2 = 0x00000000

[  393.812672] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_00867C_CP_BUSY_STAT     = 0x00000000

[  393.812674] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008680_CP_STAT          = 0x00000000

[  393.813675] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU reset succeeded, trying to resume

[  393.816398] [drm] probing gen 2 caps for device 8086:101 = 2/0

[  393.816399] [drm] enabling PCIE gen 2 link speeds, disable with radeon.pcie_gen2=0

[  393.818690] [drm] PCIE GART of 512M enabled (table at 0x0000000000040000).

[  393.818796] radeon 0000:01:00.0: WB enabled

[  393.818799] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c00 and cpu addr 0xffff880408d47c00

[  393.835096] [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 3 usecs

[  394.046474] [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs

```

Xorg.log:

```

(EE) [mi] EQ overflowing.  Additional events will be discarded until existing events are processed.

(EE) 

(EE) Backtrace:

(EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x34) [0x5965a4]

(EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (mieqEnqueue+0x263) [0x5772a3]

(EE) 2: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x4fc84) [0x44fc84]

(EE) 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7f6a3790a000+0x6208) [0x7f6a37910208]

(EE) 4: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x7a297) [0x47a297]

(EE) 5: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xa52c7) [0x4a52c7]

(EE) 6: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f6a3c253000+0x10b80) [0x7f6a3c263b80]

(EE) 7: /lib64/libc.so.6 (ioctl+0x7) [0x7f6a3afacac7]

(EE) 8: /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2 (drmIoctl+0x28) [0x7f6a3c04b0d8]

(EE) 9: /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2 (drmCommandWriteRead+0x1c) [0x7f6a3c04d3dc]

(EE) 10: /usr/lib64/libdrm_radeon.so.1 (0x7f6a39868000+0x2419) [0x7f6a3986a419]

(EE) 11: /usr/lib64/libdrm_radeon.so.1 (0x7f6a39868000+0x2644) [0x7f6a3986a644]

(EE) 12: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so (0x7f6a39a73000+0xa9ab4) [0x7f6a39b1cab4]

(EE) 13: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f6a3964f000+0x630f) [0x7f6a3965530f]

(EE) 14: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f6a3964f000+0x8dc0) [0x7f6a39657dc0]

(EE) 15: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f6a3964f000+0x139c3) [0x7f6a396629c3]

(EE) 16: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f6a3964f000+0xfea8) [0x7f6a3965eea8]

(EE) 17: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x11d634) [0x51d634]

(EE) 18: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f6a3964f000+0x11130) [0x7f6a39660130]

(EE) 19: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x1165c1) [0x5165c1]

(EE) 20: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x3b031) [0x43b031]

(EE) 21: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x29b1a) [0x429b1a]

(EE) 22: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xed) [0x7f6a3aeed91d]

(EE) 23: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x29e71) [0x429e71]

(EE) 

(EE) [mi] These backtraces from mieqEnqueue may point to a culprit higher up the stack.

(EE) [mi] mieq is *NOT* the cause.  It is a victim.

(EE) [mi] EQ overflow continuing.  100 events have been dropped.

(EE) 

(EE) Backtrace:

(EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x34) [0x5965a4]

(EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x4fc84) [0x44fc84]

(EE) 2: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7f6a3790a000+0x6208) [0x7f6a37910208]

(EE) 3: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x7a297) [0x47a297]

(EE) 4: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xa52c7) [0x4a52c7]

(EE) 5: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f6a3c253000+0x10b80) [0x7f6a3c263b80]

(EE) 6: /lib64/libc.so.6 (ioctl+0x7) [0x7f6a3afacac7]

(EE) 7: /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2 (drmIoctl+0x28) [0x7f6a3c04b0d8]

(EE) 8: /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2 (drmCommandWriteRead+0x1c) [0x7f6a3c04d3dc]

(EE) 9: /usr/lib64/libdrm_radeon.so.1 (0x7f6a39868000+0x2419) [0x7f6a3986a419]

(EE) 10: /usr/lib64/libdrm_radeon.so.1 (0x7f6a39868000+0x2644) [0x7f6a3986a644]

(EE) 11: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so (0x7f6a39a73000+0xa9ab4) [0x7f6a39b1cab4]

(EE) 12: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f6a3964f000+0x630f) [0x7f6a3965530f]

(EE) 13: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f6a3964f000+0x8dc0) [0x7f6a39657dc0]

(EE) 14: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f6a3964f000+0x139c3) [0x7f6a396629c3]

(EE) 15: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f6a3964f000+0xfea8) [0x7f6a3965eea8]

(EE) 16: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x11d634) [0x51d634]

(EE) 17: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f6a3964f000+0x11130) [0x7f6a39660130]

(EE) 18: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x1165c1) [0x5165c1]

(EE) 19: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x3b031) [0x43b031]

(EE) 20: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x29b1a) [0x429b1a]

(EE) 21: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xed) [0x7f6a3aeed91d]

(EE) 22: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x29e71) [0x429e71]

(EE) 

(EE) [mi] EQ overflow continuing.  200 events have been dropped.

(EE) 

(EE) Backtrace:

(EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x34) [0x5965a4]

(EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x4fc84) [0x44fc84]

(EE) 2: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7f6a3790a000+0x6208) [0x7f6a37910208]

(EE) 3: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x7a297) [0x47a297]

(EE) 4: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xa52c7) [0x4a52c7]

(EE) 5: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f6a3c253000+0x10b80) [0x7f6a3c263b80]

(EE) 6: /lib64/libc.so.6 (ioctl+0x7) [0x7f6a3afacac7]

(EE) 7: /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2 (drmIoctl+0x28) [0x7f6a3c04b0d8]

(EE) 8: /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2 (drmCommandWriteRead+0x1c) [0x7f6a3c04d3dc]

(EE) 9: /usr/lib64/libdrm_radeon.so.1 (0x7f6a39868000+0x2419) [0x7f6a3986a419]

(EE) 10: /usr/lib64/libdrm_radeon.so.1 (0x7f6a39868000+0x2644) [0x7f6a3986a644]

(EE) 11: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so (0x7f6a39a73000+0xa9ab4) [0x7f6a39b1cab4]

(EE) 12: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f6a3964f000+0x630f) [0x7f6a3965530f]

(EE) 13: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f6a3964f000+0x8dc0) [0x7f6a39657dc0]

(EE) 14: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f6a3964f000+0x139c3) [0x7f6a396629c3]

(EE) 15: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f6a3964f000+0xfea8) [0x7f6a3965eea8]

(EE) 16: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x11d634) [0x51d634]

(EE) 17: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f6a3964f000+0x11130) [0x7f6a39660130]

(EE) 18: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x1165c1) [0x5165c1]

(EE) 19: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x3b031) [0x43b031]

(EE) 20: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x29b1a) [0x429b1a]

(EE) 21: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xed) [0x7f6a3aeed91d]

(EE) 22: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x29e71) [0x429e71]

(EE) 

[   394.451] [mi] Increasing EQ size to 512 to prevent dropped events.

[   394.451] [mi] EQ processing has resumed after 225 dropped events.

[   394.451] [mi] This may be caused my a misbehaving driver monopolizing the server's resources.

```

Czasami wywala tak, że muszę restartować komputer, ostatnio pojawiło się coś takiego:

```
Bug unable to handle kernel null

...

Modules linked in: radeon(0)

coretemp i2c_algo_bit drm_kms_helper ttm drm

...

Call trace: 

unix_shutdown

sys_shutdown

system_call_fastpath

...

Code: Bad rip value

RIP [<(null)>] (null)

```

Ma ktoś pomysł co to może być?

ps. dzisiaj zapuszczę memtesta.

----------

## sebas86

Sprawdzałeś czy karta się nie przegrzewa? Otwarty sterownik może mieć jakiś problem z zarządzaniem energią albo po prostu kiepsko obsługiwać ten model.

----------

## lsdudi

poka flagi media-libs/mesa

i czy masz zainstalowane i działające acpid

```
/etc/init.d/acpid status

```

a tak dla jasnosci jeszcze pokaz mi

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

----------

## boo

Temperatury w normie.

Wczoraj przekompilowałem mese z takimi flagami i działa stabilniej:

media-libs/mesa-9.0  USE="classic egl g3dvl gallium llvm nptl openvg shared-glapi vdpau xa -bindist -debug -gbm -gles1 -gles2 -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic -r600-llvm-compiler (-selinux) -wayland -xorg -xvmc" 

VIDEO_CARDS="r600 radeon -i915 -i965 -intel -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -radeonsi -vmware" 

Wcześniej chyba nie było:

egl, g3dvl, vdpau, video_cards_r600, xa.

Po przekompilowaniu mesy błąd wystąpił tylko raz.

Acpid nie miałem, przed chwilą zainstalowałem.

cat /proc/cpuinfo

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 42

model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU G540 @ 2.50GHz

stepping        : 7

microcode       : 0x26

cpu MHz         : 2500.000

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt tsc_deadline_timer xsave lahf_lm arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 4990.75

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 42

model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU G540 @ 2.50GHz

stepping        : 7

microcode       : 0x26

cpu MHz         : 2500.000

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 2

initial apicid  : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt tsc_deadline_timer xsave lahf_lm arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 4990.75

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

----------

## lsdudi

ja bym spróbował

```

media-libs/mesa-9.0 USE="-classic egl g3dvl gallium llvm nptl openvg shared-glapi vdpau xa bindist -debug gbm gles1 gles2 osmesa -pax_kernel -pic r600-llvm-compiler (-selinux) -wayland -xorg -xvmc" 
```

poka jeszcze

```
eselect mesa list
```

----------

## boo

eselect mesa list

```

i915 (Intel 915, 945)

i965 (Intel 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x)

r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

  [1]   gallium *

sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

```

gbm, gles1, gles2 - czy to nie jest na embeded?

vdpau, czy jest sens używać, czy jeszcze nie działa? U mnie w tej chwili nie działa płynnie.

Wygląda na to, że miałem źle skonfigurowaną mese (ale dziwne, że wywalało się też na każdym linuxie na którym uruchamiałem). Muszę jeszcze potestować.

Edit: Przed chwilą znowu się przywiesił, błędy takie same jak wcześniej, mesa jeszcze ze starymi flagami.

----------

